# Johnny Lightning Chrome Cars ??



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know these exist, but by the time I bought my first pullback years ago, they were all sold out, but I see them every now and then. Anyone have any for sale, or know where to get them? thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*TJ Chromies*

If you mean the pullback chromies, then you gotta do so searching. Some folks are still finding them at KB stores, some pop up on eBay







. But your best chance would be to check out any slotcar/toy/train shows. I'm guessing you're in eastern PA.......lots of shows in the area.

Here's a list of JL pullback and slotcar chromies:

R1 Pullbacks 
Tjet 500's
Willys - blue, silver, gold
AC Cobra(snake eyes) "
Corvette (hdtp/convert) "
Charger "
Mustang(hdtp/fstbk/conv) "
GTO "
Challenger - red, silver, gold
Charger Daytona "
Fairlane Stocker "
70's Camaro "
'70 Chevelle "
Grandsport Corvette "
R2 Mustang Convertible slot - red
R4 Charger - green
Mustang Convertible - ice blue
Chevelle - purple w/flames
R8 '72 Nova - blue
2002 Fest Challenger - pink 
2003 Fest Mustang - blue
Club 'Cuda - gold

Tjets (afx) - blue, silver, gold
'57 Nomad "
'57 Corvette (4 variations) "
Javelin (smooth hood & Stocker) "
Baha Bug "
Chevelle Stocker "
Acme Stocker (Roadrunner) "
Shelby Mustang - red, silver, gold
Buick Grand Nat'l "
70 Cuda "
90's Ford Stocker "
Viper " 
Ram Pickup "
Club F&F Charger - red
2004 Fest Camaro - green
Club Nissan (now available) - silver 
R4 (MOPAR Muscle) Charger Daytona (coming soon) - pink


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ummm i was at my hobby lobby today and saw a couple of chrome batmobles and one gold one not pullbacks tho they were the thunderjets


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Forgot about the Bat-cars. Not to mention the 2nd release F&F pink chrome Mazda.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Ed, Just found this site, don't know anything else about it cept they have chromies... Give it a look...

http://www.homestead.com/slotcarcollectibles/Johnny_Lightning.html

HTH

Jeff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a little pricey.  rr


----------

